# Cedar Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a cedar vase I made from a log that the neighbor had lying around for 3 yrs. The cedar is not red like usual but a viberate purple. It is finished with Minwax Tung Oil and 4 coats of poly. I think the wife snatched this thing before the finish was dry. I tried a decorative pedestal on it. Thought it came out pretty well.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here is a cedar vase I made from a log that the neighbor had lying around for 3 yrs. The cedar is not red like usual but a viberate purple. It is finished with Minwax Tung Oil and 4 coats of poly. I think the wife snatched this thing before the finish was dry. I tried a decorative pedestal on it. Thought it came out pretty well.


*Just plain B E A U T I F U L L !!

G E O R G E O U S !!
*​


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You already know that is my favorite one, but I'll say it again......

That one is my favorite!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a beauty Bernie. The color in that vase is just striking. I guess that's the difference in air drying and kiln drying. I know walnut if much nice if air dried as well. Excellent work Bernie!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate it. The color was just different than the red of green wood cedar. Anyway the shop sure does smell good.


----------



## idioms (Nov 14, 2013)

beautiful cedar vase, How can I buy one like this.?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Lilly I am not sure. I don't think I have anymore cedar like that. I will have to check. It is hard to come by.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

idioms said:


> beautiful cedar vase, How can I buy one like this.?


May I suggest with LOTS of money!!! Pieces that Bernie makes are of such a high standard that galleries take them as soon as they're finished. I've been privileged to have had lots of advice from Bernie in the last few years.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Harry. My pieces are in several places now. I have pieces in 2 galleries, a craft/floral shop, Buffalo Bill cultural center and at the museum in a town 32 miles east of me now. I also have pieces in a gallery in North Carolina which my sister watches over. She has sold a couple of salad bowl sets (6 small bowls and the big 14" bowl) out of cherry and walnut for $675 each set. Harry I just sold a couple of fountain pen and pencil sets for $275 each. I didn't want to sell them as I had made them for me. I told her the price I wanted and she said she would take two sets. By the way I am not taking on anymore places to put pieces in because I can barely keep up with these.:lol: They keep me to busy along with my clock repair.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm surprised that you have any time for the clocks. I realize that I've got a long wait for a video showing what you can make with that tiny lathe!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It is still on my list Harry. I can go to the shop after today. Had my final eye appointment and the good news is all I will need is readers for reading fine print. I can read the newpaper and work on my computer without glasses. He told me today that I was 20/25 in my left eye and 20/20 in the right eye. :dance3: He told me I could have full range of the shop starting tomorrow. Needless to say I am one happy camper.


----------

